# Mercades Hymer 1989 S550 Electrics/Wiring Problem



## 121890 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all! This is my first post so lets how it goes!!
I have bought a 1989 Mercedes Hymer S550 which i am pleased with, however the wiring appears to be a complete mess and i am struggling to sort it out! I had to change the original battery as the camper had been sat for awhile and has ruined the battery, doing has really confused me and i am struggling to get all appliances working! Also over the years of use the camper has gained add extras like cd player and changer, alarm, cruise control and other electrical gizmos which has made the wiring a mess. So i was wondering if any one could help. Either has English wiring diagrams or knows about the electrics of the S550!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you email Hymer stating your model and build number (see plate inside habitation door) they will send you a diagram of the original basic wiring.
However it is in German but you will be able to identify the colours of the wiring.
I bought a s/h vehicle many years ago and the accessories were all wired in the same colour of wire. The only thing I could do was to rip all this out and re-install the bits I wanted with correct colours.


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hymer 550*

Hi Trig01
Welcome to the forum and since we have had some superb help in the past, maybe I am able to help with the attached wiring diagram. If you have any problems opening it up, let me know so that we can try another method.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Don't necessarily presume that Brown wire = live & Blue = neg . . on my Hymer some [factory fitted] wires are the reverse ! 
- maybe they ran short of the right coloured wire !


----------



## 121890 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help on this post! 
I have emailed hymer like Bigfoot suggested and just waiting for an anserw, will let you know what they say!. The diagram was also helpful but i am no expert so maybe the one back from hymer will maybe alittle bit easier to understand!! 

Thanks!!

Oh and does anyone know where i can get an english manual for my hymer?? thanks again!!


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a manual in English for all(?) models of this era. However it lists the 550 not an S550. I don't know if there is a difference but if you want it either way PM me as it's too big for the downloads section. Will email in 2 parts pdf.


----------

